# A couple of Viper 5901 questions



## ybrmuggslp21 (Jan 13, 2008)

So I recently had the above started installed in my '08 VW GTi (manual) and I had a couple of questions:

First off, when i unlock the doors, (when I have the car armed and prepared to do a remote start), get what i need, close the door, and re-lock the doors, the car is no longer set for a remote start. Why is this, and is there a way to be able to enter the vehicle to grab something, leaving it prepared for a remote start?

Next, if i unarm the system, without ever rearming it, will the factory key work the way it should, without interfering with the Viper system. Say, if I had to leave the car for a mechanic, or something.. Or does the locking and unlocking have to be done with the Viper remote?


thanks for your help!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ybrmuggslp21 said:


> So I recently had the above started installed in my '08 VW GTi (manual) and I had a couple of questions:
> 
> First off, when i unlock the doors, (when I have the car armed and prepared to do a remote start), get what i need, close the door, and re-lock the doors, the car is no longer set for a remote start. Why is this, and is there a way to be able to enter the vehicle to grab something, leaving it prepared for a remote start?
> 
> ...



Sounds like you have a manual transmission, there is no way around the procedure. If you have to enter the car then you need to start the enabling process all over. You shouldn't have an issue with the factory key, unless its an alarm also. If you need to drop it off at the mechanic's there is a valet option, you need to read the owners manual, or the top of this section has some of the info. If you didn't get a manual click the link in my signature and email them.


----------

